# Pour les iStudents



## Ben-J (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Etant possesseur d'iPad depuis un bout de temps maintenant, la sonnerie de l'école a repris pour les étudiants dont je fais partie et je suis en grande interrogation quant à l'utilisation de la tablette sur les bancs des salles de classe.

En effet, il existe de nombreuses applications de prise de note qui sont très utiles, la connectivité WiFi de mon école (qui n'arrive pas dans les salles, mais à proximité de la BU on peut l'attraper) permet de communiquer et de s'envoyer des fichiers. Egalement, la mise à jour automatique des agendas (qui change chez nous du jour au lendemain) est utile et offre pas mal de possibilités.
Enfin, étant abonné MobileMe depuis l'ouverture de la Beta, l'iDisk me permet de profiter de mes documents de n'importe où sans chercher ce bon vieux câble USB.


Mais un problème se pose dans ma formation, et j'imagine ne pas être le seul : je suis dans un Master scientifique.
Et qui dit scientifique dit des cours remplis de formules bourrées de caractères grecs, schémas complexes avec des anotations partout, courbe, graphiques et autres diagrammes. (évidemment, il n'y a là qu'un BestOf)

Et pour tout celà, mon iPad est aujourd'hui à la maison alors que je prends mes cours à la main à l'école.
A vrai dire, je pense qu'avec ces contraintes, même mon Mac galère à me faire une fraction au milieu d'un document Pages, et prendre des notes avec un Mac serait déjà un beau défi.

Et l'iPad est déjà meilleur sur ce terrain que le Mac, car avec la tablette, je peux dessiner des schémas à la main (voire même des courbes), faire une capture d'écran et l'envoyer sur Pages.
Pour ce genre d'opération, le Mac s'est prit une longueur d'avance dans la vue et je peux rédiger certains cours avec l'iPad là où il serait très ennuyeux de le faire sous Mac.


Alors je m'adresse à vous, étudiants "non-littéraires", pensez vous que la prise de note informatique (et qui plus est sur tablette puisque c'est le sujet de ce forum) soit envisageable de manière rapide ?

Avez-vous des applications qui permettent cela où dois-je investir, au choix : dans un stylet pour iPad pour écrire mes formules dans une application de dessin et les importer sous format image ; dans une tablette tactile type Bamboo à connecter au mac pour écrire à la main.
(D'ailleurs, à quand l'application Bamboo for iPad qui transformera l'iPad en tablette connectée au Mac pour dessiner ?)



Au passage, je tenterais bien l'application CourseNotes pour prendre des notes et les classer de manière propre sur iPad. Mais j'ai peur des exports foireux dès que l'on sera hors de l'application elle-même. Je vous tiens au courant si je la teste !


Bonne journée à tous,
Ben-J


----------



## chti (7 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer deux versions lite, gratuites donc de deux logiciels qui me paraissent convenir, car on peut à la fois taper du texte, inclure des notes manuscrites, des dessins, des photos et des images... Export possible de diverses façons etc..
Il s'agit ici d'abord de whitenote lite.
Le 2° est paperdesk LT
Peut-être y a t-il intérêt aussi à ajoutée un clavier grec...
À noter dans un des deux logiciels cités la possibilité d'écrire de droite à gauche, pour l'hébreu et l'arabe...


----------



## twinworld (7 Novembre 2010)

vous devriez peut-être aussi jeter un oeil à Tex Touch. C'est un éditeur dans la lignée de LaTex.

Et, hormis les applications citées ci-dessus, il me semble avoir vu d'autres applications pour la saisie mathématique, il y a deux ou trois jours, lorsque je faisais un petit tour dans les App "productivité". Mais j'ai pas retenu les noms.


----------



## chti (7 Novembre 2010)

Oui, je confirme pour les applis pour matheux et autres... J'en ai vues cette nuit...
Mais pas retenu les noms...


----------

